# SCM blue print kit



## Tjetstuff (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone know where I can find an SCM blue print kit. Are they available new still? Anyone want to sell one used?


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

They are no longer available. I have tried 3 times to get in contact with the gentleman that made them but no success.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

the site is no longer there as well


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

All,
SCM tool what are all the useages? Tighten rivets what else was it used for?
Thanks SJJ


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

completely disassemble and re-assemble the gear plate


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I think I have a vid on it??
have to look and see, it may be buried in 1 of the fray build vids?

will PM when\if i find it


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice read.

http://www.howorld.net/archives/review/scmtool/scm.html


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Charlie, AKA SCM, has stepped away from the hobby.

RTHO makes the best T-Jet Dis-assembly/assembly tools on the market.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

yes, the RTHO products are top notch!!

sending u a PM on some rtho vids


----------



## adiaz (Nov 26, 2012)

Bumping this topic because I am looking for a blueprint kit also


----------

